# Police: Fake cop pulls over real cop (MSNBC)



## Yrys (17 Jul 2007)

25-year-old with flashing lights, badge arrested after he stops wrong car

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19709083/



> BOHEMIA, N.Y. - There were flashing lights atop his SUV and what appeared to be a police badge in his hand, but it was the man he tried to pull over who was the real police detective.
> 
> Robert Lane, 25, was arrested Tuesday on charges of criminal impersonation and aggravated unlicensed operation of a motor vehicle, Suffolk County police said.
> Lane was driving an SUV fitted with flashing lights when he tried to stop the off-duty New York police detective on a highway on Long Island, Suffolk police said. They said Lane told investigators the detective had cut him off.
> ...


----------

